# Canadas Hebron/Hibernia Offshore Oil Platforms



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

www.hebronproject.com

www.hibernia.ca

www.escsi.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Hibernia-06-2003-Stalite.pdf

www.offshore-technology.com/projects/hibernia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_platform

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernia_oil_field

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebron_Ben_Nevis_oil_field

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernia_Gravity_Base-Structure


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

Holy smokes, Fast, the enormity of the platform itself is hard to take in!

3500 pounds of laundry washed daily! OMG!

Beds for 220 people!

108,000 eggs yearly!

The platforms 6 lifeboats each hold 95 passengers!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 21, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Holy smokes, Fast, the enormity of the platform itself is hard to take in!
> 
> 3500 pounds of laundry washed daily! OMG!
> 
> ...



Hi I'm WPP but I will pass your message on to Fast.

Now can you imagine being on one of these rigs when this is going on?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

How incredibly frightening!

I'll stay on dry land.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

We've got to stop doing this.  We should not be drilling there.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hi I'm WPP but I will pass your message on to Fast.
> 
> Now can you imagine being on one of these rigs when this is going on?


At 6:37 the poor man hanging on for dear life is ripped from the handrail he's hanging onto and disappears.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 4, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> We've got to stop doing this.  We should not be drilling there.





Aunt Marg said:


> At 6:37 the poor man hanging on for dear life is ripped from the handrail he's hanging onto and disappears.



I feel you but just like any other hazardous occupation it comes with the territory. As for oil and natural gas exploitation other forms of eco friendly alternate sources of global energy are long overdue thanks to the fossil fuel monoliths. If only Elon Musk would pursue solar power as well as he does with his exploding cars, sky cluttering global internet microsats and SpaceX projects we could possibly reap the benefits greatly. More so then his personal ASAT fronting as that stupid red car orbiting the Earth.


----------

